# DJ on mtb trails?



## rickysnakebite (Jun 22, 2009)

okay, so my background is in bmx and riding fixed.
i have never spent time mountain biking except twice on some trails with my friend's SS 29er. Had a blast.
with that said, i have the chance to get an eastern thunderbird at a great price. but, will it be versatile enough for cross country riding (hours at a time)? If not then i'm leaning towards a single speed 29er, but would love to be able to take a bike on mtb trails, as well as ride at my local skatepark.
are the dj/vert bikes (like the thunderbird) versatile enough to hang on long riding trails, or do i need to just suck it up and get a regular mtb?
I'm specifically asking you dirt jump riders, as you guys know the boundaries and limitations of those specific bikes... 

thanks.


----------



## bloodfart (Apr 30, 2009)

itll be better all around than the 29er


----------



## Johnny No.5 (Mar 20, 2008)

You can jack up the seat post and if it has gears it will work alright. this is what made me get a big bike for the trails. Having both is ideal as having one good for both is unlikelyl. You should get the thunderbird since it's a good deal and then save up to get a trail bike later. The DJ will work for both better than a trail bike.


----------



## el_toro (Apr 21, 2009)

Depends on the type of trail you are riding. I have an Eastern Nighttrain (has the same geometry as the thunderbird) that I picked up a few months back. I've used it on some local trails without a problem. Needless to say, these trails are pretty mellow and I wouldn't use this bike for anything that has a really steep climb. Also, unless you can find a really tall seat post (say 400mm+), then expect to do most of your pedaling while standing up. I picked up a 330mm Thompson seat post for more comfort while sitting down when I coast, but it is still too low to pedal comfortably while sitting down for extended periods of time. I've never rode one, but the Giant STP looks like it may have better geometry to use as a trail bike than the Thunderbird/Nighttrain.

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/mountain/2276/32137/

Another that looks like a good candidate as an all around bike would be a Kona Five-O converted to single speed.

http://www.konaworld.com/09_fiveo_u.cfm


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

rickysnakebite said:


> okay, so my background is in bmx and riding fixed.
> i have never spent time mountain biking except twice on some trails with my friend's SS 29er. Had a blast.
> with that said, i have the chance to get an eastern thunderbird at a great price. but, will it be versatile enough for cross country riding (hours at a time)? If not then i'm leaning towards a single speed 29er, but would love to be able to take a bike on mtb trails, as well as ride at my local skatepark.
> are the dj/vert bikes (like the thunderbird) versatile enough to hang on long riding trails, or do i need to just suck it up and get a regular mtb?
> ...


it depends what you mean by 'hang' on an xc ride. if you are riding with really fast good xc-mtb'ers on technical trails that also have lots of long climbs, you are not going to hang. however if you are riding with casual riders / rec riders / typical weekenders, you will likely blow them away on a thunderbird because of the superior bike handling ability you have learned from bmx and fixie riding. that's my answer. i go on xc rides on my DJ bike all the time, but it's usually at my own cruising kind of pace, just like bmx'ers on a street ride don't crank the way roadies do. you crank and coast.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

I think CmC said it...
crank and coast.

stand when you crank and sit on your butt when you coast to regain your lost energy if possible. I took my BMX on the trails a few times in the past and that was pretty much how it went down.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

nearly any bike can do anything, but that doesnt make it the right tool for the job

Just got a crazy deal on a new night train a few weeks ago, and love it....but i would never want to ride it on singletrack for hours...compared to my XC/AM bike it is a no brainer if you plan to ride a majority of trails vs urban/dj, dont waste your time on a thunderbird, youll regret it

what kind of trails are you talking about though (rocks/roots/inclines/etc)? if its flat and tame it wont be too bad, but you wont be keeping up with an XC bike


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Just catch them on the downhill. The Thunderbird is pretty low profile...I don't know that I would want to ride that on a XC ride for very long. It is possible, I built this with the purpose of riding it anywhere...


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

The Agency said:


> Just catch them on the downhill. The Thunderbird is pretty low profile...I don't know that I would want to ride that on a XC ride for very long. It is possible, I built this with the purpose of riding it anywhere...


is there a reason why you have the dirt tyre up front? personally i like a fat free style tyre on the front and a small knobly tyre in the rear.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I ride my 26 SS DJer at the XC trails with the seat slammed and it's the most fun I've had at a XC park on any bike I've ever ridden on. My body has just gotten conditioned to always standing up and dealing with SS vs the terrain. I say get the DJer first, if your roots are from BMX you will like it more. Then next year, get a SS 29er.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

With BMX background, you'll likely enjoy the DJ more. But if you really ride epic XC you may have to fine tune it for that use. Depending on the DJ top tube length, you can adjust the cockpit through stem length/rise, handlebar rise and seat post length. I'm 6'4", and ride a 24" wheeled singlespeed as my primary do-it-all. I have a 410mm Thomson post and can get proper leg extension for epic XC rides, or drop the post, rip the fun trails and feel right at home in the skatepark.

Gotta respect your roots...

Tom P.


----------



## punkbrad (Jun 10, 2009)

Dude, i just got off my 20" sunday wave and onto a 26" single speed Black Market - its the sickest most fun ive had on 2 human powered wheels. 

being form bmx background, get the DJ and bust it out - you will love it. 

worst case scenario you make it 8 or 9 speed and make the best of it.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Punkeyboozter said:


> is there a reason why you have the dirt tyre up front? personally i like a fat free style tyre on the front and a small knobly tyre in the rear.


Yup...the bike is for going in the dirt. If I was using it for street I would have kept it as a ss.


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

I ride me DMR Sidekick on some of the local xc trails with a dj3 up front. I really do not have any real problems.

I do find it rough through the root sections (climbs and dh part), but still a tone of fun. 

The twisty, corner stuff it rails great.

I do ride with gears to give me the extra on climbs and on straight sections.

You will have fun on what ever you ride.

Enjoy


----------



## rickysnakebite (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks guys....
i think i'm going to do it.
versatile enough for the time being. 
like detroit said, i can get a 29er next year...


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

keep in mind that thunderbirds a single speed, may want to look into a geared


----------



## noremedy (Nov 6, 2008)

or better yet look at a santa cruz chameleon.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

ss is the way to go if you are serious about jumping but for trails gears are nice to have. maybe just invest in a good chainguide.


----------

